# OLL Trainer



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Many of us are learning or are going to learn OLL. I am currently learning it and I made a program to make it easier to memorize all of them. WTF2L.com OLL trainer is also great, but it assumes that you already know all the OLL cases.

You can download my program here:
OLL Trainer 1.0.rar

OLL Trainer is a program that generates random OLL cases. You can pick which cases you have already learned or wan't to concentrate on to practice them. At first there was a timer in it, but I think that after all OLLs aren't about speed, so I removed it. I'm not sure if the "Use actual probabilities"-option works or not, but if you find it useful, you can use it.

Feel free to comment me what you think about it. If you find any bugs or other things that make the program unstable, please tell me.
Notice! The program only runs on Windows, since that's the only one I have!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

What software required to run it?


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> What software required to run it?


Do you mean that it doesn't work?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > What software required to run it?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> bamboocha said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


Can you unzip the file? Have you pressed the OLL Trainer application button?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > bamboocha said:
> ...


Yeah, I un-rar-ed the file, and all I get a folder.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

It doesnt work for me either


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Yeah, I un-rar-ed the file, and all I get a folder.[/QUOTE]
And if you press the OLL Trainer thing or the setup button what does it say?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, I un-rar-ed the file, and all I get a folder.[/QUOTE]
And if you press the OLL Trainer thing or the setup button what does it say?[/QUOTE]
Nothing. It's a folder.



richardzhang said:


> It does work for me either


Wait, does it work, or not?


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Is the folder empty?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

Theres no folder only 1 file tht says OLL Trainer 1.0.rar


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Theres no folder only 1 file tht says OLL Trainer 1.0.rar


You need to unrar that file. I suggest using WinRar.


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

I edited my first message so that it says that this program is only for PC.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Theres no folder only 1 file tht says OLL Trainer 1.0.rar


Hehe.


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 17, 2010)

It works fine.


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> It works fine.


That's nice to hear. For a moment I thought that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 17, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> Notice! The program only runs on PC, since that's the only one I have!


You mean Windows. PC's can run other operating systems, too.

And the reason it doesn't work on other platforms is that it requires .Net, not that you only have Windows.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2010)

It works for me. Dude the algs are terrible


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> It works for me. Dude the algs are terrible


The most of those algorithms are the shortest ones that Cube Explorer can generate. Sometimes I had to take longer ones because the shortest one was an invert of the common algorithm for that OLL case.


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> bamboocha said:
> 
> 
> > Notice! The program only runs on PC, since that's the only one I have!
> ...


You are right. I'll correct it.


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

wont work for me and im on vista


----------



## Thomas09 (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> wont work for me and im on vista



Did you un-rar the file?


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

With what? i made it a zip


----------



## Thomas09 (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> With what? i made it a zip



You _made_ it a zip?


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

yah right click send to zip file. how can i unrar it with out downloading anythign else?


----------



## chris410 (May 2, 2010)

I'm on Windows 7 and it works fine. As others said .rar is a compressed file created by Winrar. You can get it from download.com. Here is a link:

http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-bit/3000-2250_4-10007677.html?tag=mncol

Once you download winrar, install it then extract the file, run set up and you should be done. Nice job! Full OLL is next on my "to learn" list!


----------



## Coisox (Jun 17, 2010)

I start to learn full OLL last week. Given a case (so far I have learn 23++), i can solve easier if I can take a peek on the answer (looking at the first 2 move or look the whole algo in a blink). As for me, this program just help me a little. The scramble already give me some clue on what algo to use. When the scramble is long, i believe my solution should be long also. When the scramble has U2, then most probably my solution will have U2 right?

I have some suggestions:

Mode 1: Randomly display the case (picture) and an inputbox. Within a few secs (let user set in the option how long for the counter), user must type the algo. Your program will then check in the dictionary (get from wiki maybe?) whether the algo is correct. I dont think it's neccessary to include all possible solution in the dictionary since full OLL is most probably learned by non-casual cuber. So most probably user will enter famous algo. After 57 questions, display the score. Highlight which answer is wrong.

Mode 2: Randomly display the case (picture). After a few secs, show the answer. The answer is a picture after applying the solution on solved cube. Eg:

Q:





A:


----------

